# Run horns and midbass off one amp



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Ordered a set of full size horns from Eric for my 87 Grand National a few days ago and had a few questions. Already asked Eric and he said it would be best to bi-amp the front stage because of the efficiency difference of the horns and midbass. I trust his opinion but wanted to see if others had input on if I were to put 4 midbass up front (2 per side). Was looking at the 18sound 6ND430 and the Faital 6FE200. The HiFonics VII Odin amp I was going to use can run at 2 ohms per channel. Would doubling the cone surface area of the midbass help make up the difference in efficiency? Really wanted to run the whole system with 2 HiFonics VII amps.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

What are the specs of the amps, and how many channels are they?


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

The front stage amp is a HiFonics VII Odin 2 channel and rated at 90 @ 4 ohms and 150 @ 2 ohms. The subwoofer amp is a Hifonics VII Thor 2 channel rated at 125 @ 4 ohms and 200 @ 2ohms. Although I always heard they put out twice the power at 2 ohms.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

You will need a 4 channel to cover the front speakers. This way, you can separately control crossover ranges needed for the horns and the midbasses.

2 channels to the horns, and 2 for the midbass. Maybe look for another 2 channel Hifonics VII to power the horns. It can be as small as the Cupid. Horns does not need much power.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree that you need separate amp channels for the horns vs. midbass because you need to crossover differently.

The 2 channel Odin could run the horns. The compression drivers are 8 ohms, so you'd be seeing about 45 watts each. That would be more power than necessary, of course.

I like the idea of getting a smaller amp for the horns. All you really need is about 20 watts. Even at that power level you can get enough SPL to singe your eyebrows.


I'm running about 30 watts to my horns, and 250W to each midbass. I have the amp gains on minimum, and I still have to dial back the horns about 6-8dB in the DSP, plus EQ down some peaks. They really don't need a ton of power.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to sell/install a lot of Image Dynamics CD1Ev.2 Component sets back in the 90's. They worked great but not sure if Eric has anything comparable available today. This was back when the original IDQ 6" mids were still in production...


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

I do have a HiFonics VII Pluto which puts out 30 per channel. I can use that for the horns and put the Odin on the midbass. Still have not decided on 2 per side or 1.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

GroundLoop said:


> I do have a HiFonics VII Pluto which puts out 30 per channel. I can use that for the horns and put the Odin on the midbass. Still have not decided on 2 per side or 1.


That sounds like a good amp match for the horns.

I'd start with the 18Sound 6nd430 in 4 ohm version. Just run 1 pair.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

GroundLoop said:


> I do have a HiFonics VII Pluto which puts out 30 per channel. I can use that for the horns and put the Odin on the midbass. Still have not decided on 2 per side or 1.




My thought process is this, If this will be primarly a SQ setup go with 1 pair, if you like to jam and have fun with it go with 2 pairs.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

DO IT!!!!! 2 per side...In my vehicle I have the ERIC/Matt Era XS65's........I get that look when that snare hits or just listen to some power of tower......OH LAWD!!!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> My thought process is this, If this will be primarly a SQ setup go with 1 pair, if you like to jam and have fun with it go with 2 pairs.


x2 on that! 
put one set on a volume knobs when your feeling sq ish , I did it, and it's working out great! Just be ready for a month of tuning . (. That's not a bad thing it pays off )


----------

